# Lost in a sea of releases...Help!



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

KenZ said:


> Okay, coming off a dismal season struggling with target panic, I have resorted to spend the summer to try and fix my problems. I read everywhere that a back tension release is the best way to cure target panic. I currently use a fletchunter concho trigger release...I know but I've used it for alot of years and its like an old friend. But I have committed to doing this right but I look at the sea of release types and am at a loss. What's the best way to go not ever shooting one of these? What's the difference between back tension, and a hinge release? There's no classes, teachers, etc in my area and target archery supplies at the local archery dealers are very limited. Any response would be greatly appreciated. I am tired of being the king of the drive by shooters.


www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com

I cover everything you need & much more! I cover release aids, how to configure them properly, fundamental form, shot execution, Mental game, equipment setup. Best money you will ever spend on archery, guaranteed!

-Adam


----------



## KenZ (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## brace height (Feb 26, 2009)

I started shooting in 1986 and shot thru 1998. I still hunted from 98 till 2008 but shot no tournaments. I did coach my wife to 7 state titles and a National championship during my time out. Why a 10 break you ask? Target Panic.

There is a cure. It is not overnite. Changing equipment will not help. You must retrain your sub-concious mind. Sound Scary huh? It is a mental condition. Blank bale shooting, target acquisitioning, learning proper form, not "over bowing" yourself, all play a role.

There are several good books out there on this subject also. I fixed me, you can fix you. dont waste 10 years of your life like I did. Traing the sub concious takes an avrage of 21 days. Its a small price to pay.

I ask my wife "What kind of bow do you shoot?"

Her reply, "I dont shoot a bow, I aim a Mathews!"

AIM AIM AIM AIM AIM!!!!! BAM!! It's an "X".


----------



## brace height (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/gladesummer08.pdf


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

GO with a carter evolution or revolution... they will help so much and that article by john dudley is great read it and aply everything you can to get ride of it...i had target panic and now i dont.. thanks to the evo...


----------



## woodnymph (Jan 20, 2009)

brace height said:


> There is a cure. It is not overnite. Changing equipment will not help. You must retrain your sub-concious mind. Sound Scary huh? It is a mental condition. Blank bale shooting, target acquisitioning, learning proper form, not "over bowing" yourself, all play a role.
> Training the sub-concious takes an average of 21 days. Its a small price to pay.
> 
> I ask my wife "What kind of bow do you shoot?"
> ...


Listen to the man!I am my SO's (that's 'Significant Other',NOT 'Superior Officer'!) coach,and even though it helped him to switch from a wrist-release to the Evolution,the REAL cure was to re-train his brain! Getting rid of the "there it is---shoot!shoot!shoot!"-effect is the only thing you have to change! I myself have a nice touch of target-panic...even though I also shoot a BT! (I should change my signature to "Good advice is for other people...it doesn't apply to me!!!:wink


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*good luck*

shoot a lot at a big target close with your eyes shut and good form dont peak or aim just shoot with good form .


----------



## KenZ (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I have been looking at the evolution. I figured it would take awhile to fix that's why I decided to spend the whole summer working on it. Now if the rain ever stops I can get to it! Thanks again.


----------

